# Pflanzzeit



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Leute, habe gerade meinen Schwimmteich ausgehoben... :razz:  Am Wochenende kommt die Folie + Wasser, dann Kies und dann sollen die Pflanzen rein. Bis wann kann ich noch (erfolgreich) Wasserpflanzen ansiedeln ??   Beste Grüße an ALLE aus Ostfriesland !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich für meinen Teil habe noch vor bzw werde es tun, die Wasserpflanzen auf jeden Fall Ende September einzusetzen, müsste auch so klappen, wie ich es vorhabe ... hatte mich auch schlau gemacht .....

Ob es mit den anderen Pflanzen auch noch klappt, das habe ich Werner Wallner auch schon gefragt ... die Antwort steht noch aus, warte brennend darauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Wolfgang,

die Antwort ist ebenso einfach wie (vermutlich) unbefriedigend: Solange Du noch Pflanzen bekommst. 

Du wirst Pflanzen in rauen Mengen benötigen. Hier bei uns (zählt allerdings nicht, ist Südfrankreich) wäre das vergebliche Liebesmüh. Vielleicht hast Du in Deutschland noch Chancen. Vergiss für eine Anfrage auch Werner Wallner und Naturagart (und ...) nicht, in den Gartencentern wird es dünne sein.

Wenn Du keine Pflanzen mehr bekommst: Vielleict ist es sinnvoller, mit dem Befüllen bis zum kommenden Frühjahr zu warten, bevor Dir die gesamte Wassermenge zu einer einzigen grünen Suppe wird.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

ich würde ohne eine ausreichende Anzahl an Pflanzen kein Wasser mehr einlassen, also keinen Foliensack nur mit Wasser und Substrat anlegen. Bin aber in dieser Frage selbst zu verunsichert, als dass ich das als kernigen Tipp stehen lassen möchte. 

Der Vorteil, wenn man es jetzt noch schafft, liegt natürlich auf der Hand: Im kommenden Jahr springt der Teich so früh wie möglich an, auch Fische könnten frühestmöglich eingesetzt werden.

Was meinst Du für den Fall, dass es keine (oder nicht ausreichend) Pflanzen mehr zu kaufen gibt ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

hattest zwar Reiner direkt angesprochen, aber ich will dir trotzdem antworten, was Stand der Sache bei meinem Neubau ist:

Also, die Unterwasserpflanzen treffen diese Woche hier ein, teils privat, teils gekauft, es wurde mir empfohlen,das man diese noch einbringen kann bis Anfang Oktober ....

Zu den normalen Pflanzen habe ich immernoch Anfragen laufen, da will keiner sich so recht festlegen ... gewisse Pflanzen gibt es nur noch zu kaufen, nicht mehr alle.

Nachdem ich die Bestellungen hoffentlich alle diese Woche abgeschlossen habe (zwei Anfragen sind schon zurück, warte noc hauf die Dritte, insbesondere bei den normalen Sumpf-,Flach- und Uferzonenpflanzen) werde ich entscheiden, ob ich dieses Jahr noch mit den Pflanzen/Wasser starte ... ist eigentlich ein muss ..... die grossen Fische sind sonst in Gefahr oder ich muss sie umsiedeln in ein grosses Becken in der Nähe ... reine Sicherheitsmassnahme .... ich will kein Risiko eingehen .... wäre schade drum ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

ich sehe da ein Problem mit den Unterwasserpflanzen. Bei mir haben sie teilweise schon deutliche Auflösungserscheinungen und ziehen sich in die Winterruhe zurück (oder war das eine Reaktion auf den zu heissen Sommer?). In dem Zustand kann man sie eigentlich nicht mehr verkaufen, und das wird wohl in allen Gärtnereien jetzt so sein.

Die Sumpfpflanzen kann man noch gut setzen, aber es gibt auch da überall nur noch Restbestände. Der Herbst ist bei uns keine Teichsaison, da kommen kaum noch Bestellungen und die Gärtnereien verschieben deswegen ihre Vermehrungen weit nach hinten. Im September bekommt man kaum mehr etwas geliefert.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Deshalb einfach noch einmal an alle die Frage (ich selbst habe meine Empfehlung ja schon geäussert, würde sie aber korrigieren):

Gesetzt den Fall, man bekommt keine oder nicht ausreichend Pflanzen mehr (Tommis Fall zunächst einmal ausgenommen). Soll man den Teich dennoch anlegen und mit Wasser befüllen ? 

Aber auch mit Fischen (da bin ich mir allerdings *sehr *unsicher): Bei einem bis auf die Pflanzen fertig angelegten Teich *muss *es eigentlich zu einer Algen-Orgie kommen, bis im späten Frühjahr wieder Pflanzen geliefert werden können. Bekommt man einen solchen Teich eigentlich wieder klar ? Schneller oder langsamer als bei einer Befüllung erst im Frühjahr ? Entstehen nicht jede Menge Fadenalgen, die für die __ Störe gefährlich werden können ? Wachsen die Pflanzen in grün-trüber Brühe überhaupt ohne erhebliche Verluste an ? 

Sollte man einen Wasserwechsel vornehmen ? Was wäre dann noch der Vorteil einer Befüllung des Teiches im Herbst ? Ausser dem Schutz der Grube und der Folie - was man allerdings ohne grossen Aufwand auch anderweit hinbekommen könnte.

Zur Zeit geht meine Auffassung dahin, die Frage, ob der Teich befüllt wird oder nicht ausschliesslich von der Verfügbarkeit eines Mindestbestandes an Pflanzen abhängig zu machen. Und dieser scheint mir bei Tommi durchaus gewahrt. Aber er hat sich auch rechtzeitig darum gekümmert   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

nach Rücksprache mit den verschiedenen Händler werden wohl Ende September nicht mehr soviele Pflanzen (ausser Unterwasserpflanzen) im Umlauf sein. Deswegen werde ich für meinen Fall nur die Wasserpflanzen einsetzen. Für das angestrebte Volumen setze ich mehr Unterwasserpflanzen ein, als nötig, um eventuelle Probleme im Frühjahr zu umgehen bzw. Verluste auszugleichen, die Anpflanzung geschieht 50% mehr als mir angeraten wurde.

Leider kann ich nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, aber ich hoffe darauf, durch das einsetzen der Wasserpflanzen und dem anschliessenden __ Filtersystem,daß die bevorstehende Algenflut im Frühjahr sich in Grenzen hält.

Aber eins weiss ich, sobald nächstes Jahr kein Frost mehr nachts herrscht, werde ich sofort mit der Bepflanzung beginnen, um den Algen gleich einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Für kleine __ Störe mögen die Algen, insbesondere die Fadenalgen, tödlich sein, bei meinen Tieren mache ich mir keine Sorgen, die sind schon etwas größer ....

Einen Vorteil aus dem Befüllen im Herbst seh ich nur aus meiner Sicht darin, den kleinen Teich zu entlasten, besser wäre sicher das Frühjahr, inkl. vorzeitiger Bepflanzung ..... wäre sicher optimaler. Leider war ich zu spät dran ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich hatte meinen Teich auch erst im Frühjahr angelegt und sofort einen Filter angeschlossen. Da aber der Filter immer eine gewisse Zeit braucht, bis er angelaufen ist, gehe ich nicht davon aus, daß der Filter dafür gesorgt hat, daß mein Wasser algenfrei geblieben ist.

Inzwischen habe ich aber eine mögliche andere Erklärung dafür gefunden.

Ich hatte erst nach dem Wassereinfüllen feinen Kies in den Teich geworfen. Dieser war noch ziemlich sandig. Der Sand wurde dabei natürlich ausgewaschen, sodaß ich außer einer sandigen Pfütze erst mal nichts hatte. Der Sand legte sich aber dann langsam aber sicher und das Wasser klärte sich auf und blieb auch klar.

Ich interpretier das mal so, daß zunächst durch das sandige Wasser die Algen keine ansprechenden Bedingungen vorfanden und nicht entstehen konnten. Als das Wasser dann aufklarte, war der Filter eingelaufen.

Das Ganze hatte im Nachhinein nur einen Nachteil.... ich mußte den Kies an einigen Stellen umverteilen.

Letztlich könnte es aber wirklich eine Möglichkeit sein, ohne sich irgendwelche Stoffe in den Teich zu holen, auch bei einer Neuanlage eines Teiches algenfrei zu bleiben.

Vielleicht probiert es ja noch mal jemand aus..... dann könnte aus der These etwas mehr werden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

ach ja, hatte ich noch vergessen.....

Mein Filter hatte mit dem sandigen Wasser keine nennenswerten Probleme... ich habe den Vorfilter nur einmal grob ausgespült, als sich der Sand legte und brauchte seitdem nichts mehr daran zu machen

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Ich interpretier das mal so, daß zunächst durch das sandige Wasser die Algen keine ansprechenden Bedingungen vorfanden und nicht entstehen konnten. Als das Wasser dann aufklarte, war der Filter eingelaufen.



Hallo Harald,

Filter und Algen haben ja so sehr viel nicht miteinander zu tun. Wer z.B. keine Fische hält, benötigt keinen (Bio-) Filter, wird aber gleichwohl ein Algenthema haben. (Wenn auch in vermutlich geringerem Maße als die Freunde der Fische.) Es muss ganz einfach zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass es durch einen (Bio-)Filter keine einzige Alge weniger gibt - lassen wir die Sache mit UVC einmal aussen vor. 

Der Filter (d.h. die unter anderem  im Filter lebenden Bakterien) sorgt im Ergebnis dafür, dass das fischgiftige Nitrit in das ungiftige Nitrat umgewandelt wird. Nitrat ist aber Pflanzen- und damit auch Algendünger. Allein durch einen (handelsüblichen Bio-) Filter lassen sich Algen nicht eindämmen. Im Gegenteil, sie wachsen sogar üppiger. Im Kampf gegen die Algen hat man nur Erfolg, wenn ausreichend höhere Pflanzen mit den Algen in Nahrungskonkurrenz treten und sich mittelfristig gegen sie durchsetzen.

Weshalb Dein Teich algenfrei geblieben ist, lässt sich nur vermuten. Ich denke aber, spätestens im kommenden Frühjahr können wir Dir zurufen "Willkommen im Club"   ! Genau das ist der Grund, weshalb ich es für eher ungünstig halte, einen Teich dann zu starten, wenn keine Pflanzen verfügbar sind.

Noch einmal kurz zu den UVC Vorklärern: Sie töten die (ausschliesslich Schwebe-) Algen ab, wodurch diese verklumpen und gefiltert werden können. Abgestorbene Algen geben die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe jedoch ziemlich schlagartig wieder frei, weshalb nur dann etwas gewonnen wäre, wenn die tote Algenmasse umgehend aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt würde. Was aber letztlich in den allermeisten Fällen nicht geschieht. Es wächst dann die nächste Algengeneration heran, die dann wieder mit UVC behandelt werden muss ... usw. Nun könnte man einen Teich nur mit Bodengrund, aber ohne Pflanzen und Fische den gesamten Winter durch den Filter mit UVC drehen. Selbst wenn man einmal unterstellt, dass es nicht zu Frostschäden an der Anlage kommt - wozu ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich will mal einfach hoffen, daß Du nicht recht behälst....  

Aber wie Du schon sagst, nächsten Frühjahr sehen wir weiter..... und ich will einfach mal hoffen, daß ich dann hier nicht nur noch mit dem blauen Smilie arbeiten muß.......

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harald,

ich habe mir jetzt noch einmal die Bilder von Deinem Teich angeschaut. Die Pflanzen sehen sehr frisch gepflanzt aus, sind schon Fische drin ? Wenn ja erhöhst Du schlagartig Deinen Nährstoffeintrag - auch und vor allem, wenn Dein Filter funktioniert. 

Es sollte mich sehr stark wundern (wenn ich nicht gerade anbauen würde, würde ich Dir eine Wette anbieten   ), wenn Dein Teich im kommenden Frühjahr nicht grün würde. Das ist einfach völlig normal ! Nährstoffe bekommst Du immer in den Teich, und wenn Wärme und Licht wieder zunehmen, springen die Algen einfach viel früher an als die höheren Pflanzen. Der Teich wird grün. Daran gibt es auch gar nichts auszusetzen, vorausgesetzt, er normalisiert sich bald wieder. Und das tut er am ehesten, je mehr Pflanzen und vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen Du im Teich hast. 

Nun sieht man ja nicht genau, *wie viele und welche* Pflanzen Du eingesetzt hast (Dein __ Rohrkolben z.B. kann noch heftig Platz an sich reissen...). Ich persönlich würde allerdings sagen: Bei weitem nicht genug. Ein reiner Praxiswert (also wissenschaftlich durch nichts belegt, nur häufig genannt und nicht widersprochen) geht so von 5 bis 7 Pflanzen pro Meter Uferlänge aus - bei der Grösse Deines Teiches dürften 5 ausreichen. Die aber müssen sich auch entwickeln, d.h. grösser werden, um ihre Wirkung überhaupt entfalten zu können. Wenn die höheren Pflanzen die Nährstoffe nicht in Pflanzenmasse binden - wer soll es dann tun, wenn nicht die Algen ? Die Reduktion von Nitrat zu gasförmigem Stickstoff, der dann entweicht, ist für Gartenteiche meiner Überzeugung nach ein eher frommer Wunsch. Du kannst es ja erst einmal probieren, aber es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn Dein Teich - vor allem, wenn er erst einmal mit Fischen besetzt ist - vom Algenthema verschont bliebe. Denn dann würden die Allermeisten hier etwas falsch machen, schlimmer noch, etwas falsch machen ohne sagen zu können, wo eigentlich der Feher liegt.

Gehen wir einmal davon aus, dass Du so "normal" bist wie wir alle hier, also ein Algenthema bekommst. Dann kannst Du Dir überlegen, wie Du dem entgegenwirken willst. Entweder, Du bepflanzt Deinen Teich erheblich (und zwar sehr erheblich) dichter. So, wie Dein Teich angelegt ist, nehme ich aber an, dass Du das nicht unbedingt willst, insbesondere nicht Deinen Tiefbereich mit Unterwasserpflanzen zuwuchern lassen. Als Alternative bleibt dann nur ein sog. Pflanzenfilter, also ein zweiter, allerdings erheblich kleinerer und flacherer Teich, der extrem dicht mit Pflanzen besetzt wird. Durch diesen strömt das Wasser sehr langsam hindurch, die Pflanzen binden die Makro-Nährstoffe in Biomasse, die einfach regelmässig herausgeschnitten wird. Bernd Kaufmann wird dann zusätzlich zu regelmässigem Wasserwechsel von mindestens 50 % des Wasservolumens raten. Dies gilt jedenfalls dann, wenn Dein Fischbesatz ebenfalls "normal" für einen Gartenteich ist.

Wenn ich das jetzt schreibe, bevor das Thema noch bei Dir akut wird, so aus zwei Gründen:
1. Du sollst nicht erschreckt oder frustriert sein, wenn sich Algen bilden. 
2. Du solltest Dir einmal ein paar Alternativen durch den Kopf gehen lassen für den Fall, dass Du aktiv werden musst. Viel Zeit hast Du dann nämlich nicht mehr zu verplempern. Der Winter ist für solche Gedankenspiele eine wirklich gute Jahreszeit   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe bisher nur ganz wenige Pflanzen im Teich, Grund dafür ist, daß ich in meinem Garten bisher immer die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß ich zuviel gepflanzt habe. Diesen Fehler wollte ich im Teich nicht auch machen.
Von daher hatte ich mir auch direkt einen Filter von OASE zugelegt. In der Werbung wird von Klarwassergarantie gesprochen. Es kann aus meiner Sicht zwar sein, daß das übertrieben ist, aber vollkommen daneben wird es doch auch wohl nicht sein.
Aus der Beschreibung geht auch hervor, daß der Nährstoffgehalt im Teich dadurch sinkt.
Ich hatte vor kurzem mal meine Wasserwerte testen lassen. Trotz der Fische war dieser nach Auskunft des Händlers sehr niedrig.
Ich werde daher auch auf jeden Fall das nächste Frühjahr abwarten und sehen, wie gut der Filter wirklich ist, bevor ich anfange, weitere Pflanzen in den Teich zu setzen.

Wir haben allerdings ohnehin vor, im nächsten Jahr noch einen Pflanzengraben anzulegen. Er wird auch mit dem Teich verbunden werden. 

Sollte also mein Teich im nächsten Frühjahr tatsächlich veralgen, wird der Pflanzengraben größer als im Moment geplant.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harald,

warte einfach das kommende Frühjahr und die Entwicklung ab. Die in der Werbung erwähnte Reduzierung der Nährstoffe bezieht sich wohl auf den Prozess, dass Nitrat in gasförmigen Stickstoff reduziert werden soll. Das ist ein anaerober Prozess (also unter Sauerstoffausschluss). Wird sicher so sein, dass es auch einige sauerstoffreie Bereiche in den möglichst hoch mit Sauerstoff versetzten Filter gibt. Die wirkliche Frage ist, ob Filter Nährstoffe nicht nur in Spuren, sondern innennenswertem Umfang abbauen können. Doch das brauchen wir beide im Ergebnis nicht zu klären und das war auch nicht Sinn meiner Postings: Einfach abwarten und situationsgerecht reagieren.

Die Aussage Deines Händlers zu den Wasserwerten - wenn sie denn tatsächlich so gefallen ist - würde mich allerdings ebenfalls ausgesprochen skeptisch stimmen. "Niedrig" passt eigentlich zu keinem Wasserwert als Qualitätsmerkmal. Ausserdem halte ich Deinen Teich für einfach zu jung, als dass man mit den Wasserwerten schon sinnvoll etwas anfangen könnte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hier vielleicht noch ein Auszug aus den Oase-FAQ:

*Welche „natürlichen Mittel“ gibt es gegen vermehrten Algenbefall?

Eine ausreichende Teichbepflanzung (mindestens 1/3 der Teichoberfläche) und zusätzlich eingesetzte Teichbakterien helfen, das Überangebot an Nährstoffen zu regulieren.*

Trotz Klarwasser-Garantie geht Oase wohl selbst nicht davon aus, dass sich ohne ausreichende Bepflanzung ein algenfreier Teich bauen lässt. Ich würde einmal sehr genau schauen, was für die Garantie vorausgesetzt wird (wenn es denn eine echte "Garantie" ist und nicht nur eine Werbeaussage).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß ich mich mit den Wasserwerten bisher so gut wie garnicht beschäftigt habe. Ich hatte dem Händler nur einmal eine Probe vorbei gebracht, in die er dann das Meßstäbchen/blättchen reingehalten hat.
Der PH-Wert lag bei 7,4 und wie gesagt (oder ich hab mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt), Nitrat war praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie teuer ein einfach zu handhabenes Meßverfahren/-gerät ist? Am liebsten wäre mir irgendetwas elektronisches, auf dem man die Werte direkt ablesen kann und nicht erst die Farben vergleichen muß.... das würde bei mir nämlich nie klappen.... bin farbenblind   

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Denke ein elektronische meßverfahren dürft recht teuer sein :-(
habe mir selber das testset von oase gekauft. ist recht umstzändlich aba für die ca. 4 mal im jahr dürfte es reichen.

nach dem testergebnissen lag mein ph wert bei ca. 7,5 und nitrat bei 0,5

wobei ich das mit dem nitrat nicht verstehe habe nähmlich noch keine fische "in da teich"   
scheinbar ist mein wasser aus der leitung recht nitrat haltig :-( oder was meint ihr


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Tut mir leid, Harald,

ich muss nachfragen (wegen des Smileys): Bist Du *wirklich *farbenblind ? Denn wenn nicht, solltest Du Dich vielleicht wirklich besser mit den Farben herumschlagen ... eventuell beschränken auf die wichtigsten Tests.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Harald,

ein elektronisches Messgerät für alles oder nur für den PH ?? Ich hatte mich damals auch schlau gemacht .... allerdings der Preis ist recht hoch, diese Testgeräte/Laborgeräte für viele Werte (einfaches auswechseln der sog. Küvetten) fängt ab 580 Euro an ..... und geht endlich.

Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen unter :


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

@Stefan

bin ich wirklich, wobei ich im täglichen Leben nicht ganz soviele Probleme damit habe.... ich weiß ja, daß oben bei einer Ampel gelb ist   

@Thomas

bei solchen Preisen verzichte ich wohl eher darauf, zu wissen, wie mein Wasser ist.... oder meine Frau muß die Farben ablesen.....

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Harald,

am Anfang habe ich auch viel gemessen und mich durch das Thema gelesen, angefangen mit diesen Photometer (hatte auch mal eins gesteigert für 60€, Neupreis 150€) über Küvettenproben etc. .... ich hab es sein lassen, mittlerweile messe ich höchstens alle 4 Wochen oder bei besonderem Anlass (z.B. Anfang Fadenalgen) ... ansonsten lass ich alles und mache mich nicht unnötig verrückt mit diesen Dingen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harald,

bin eben aus Deutschland zurückgekommen. Ich melde mich noch einmal zum Thema. Meine Einschätzung geht stark in Tommis (und Deine) Richtung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

